# Grace at home - updates



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Starting this thread here for updates on Grace.

She's still really sleepy and doesn't want to walk on her back legs (will walk on her front LOL). But I did see her walk at the vet, and they said she was up, so I know she can - she's probably just not wanting to because she knows I won't make her 

No pee yet... maybe in the morning. She can hold it _freakishly_ long so I won't worry until tomorrow around 10 am (seriously... she can hold it almost 24 hours!). But I will worry until she does...

No water either... She took a few licks of an ice cube. But that was it.

But she's a little more "awake". Gave me a few licks  Not sure how much sleep I will get tonight. We might be up and down. Will do her next med dose at 10p....


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Tori These pictures Are Killing Me. I wish i could Help out. What A Baby doll. I Love Your Gus-Cant see enough of him!--You are goin be wiped out. i know you wont sleep tonight. You are Terrific Mommy.*

*I Will pray for you both. Nickee**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Nickee.



She is breaking my heart.... but I know it's better for her to be sleepy and rest these first few days. So just keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for the update. Prayers for a safe recovery. Gus is such a sweet big brother!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Gracie baby, we are sending you love and kisses and well wishes. You have a big, big, big cheering squad...we love you so much.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Gus and Grace are just amazing together.
The more she sleeps, the more her little body is using all her energy to heal.
Sleep well little Gracie. I hope you wake up tomorrow feeling a little bit better.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update. She's precious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying your baby girl heals quickly!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awww....little Grace looks so comfy, and big brother is sure watching out for her. I hope she'll be feeling better real soon.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh, she looks so tiny and fragile and precious! I hope her recovery is swift and uneventful, bless her heart! Try to get as much rest as you can, too, Tori. A well-rested mommy helps keep the stress levels under control!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is precious and Gus looks so concerned for his little sister. So happy she is home and resting. Hope your feeling well too. You probably will be up and down all night. Hugs to you, Gus and Gracie.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awww I love these pics Gus is a great brother! Praying she will recover fast


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hugs and nose licks punkin!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww Gussy is such a good big brother... She looks so tiny...praying she will be better soon, first few days are always the toughest...
Hugs and nose kissies!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Feel better Gracie! I know she's off today, Sophie was so off I was actually regretting doing this to her. It will all be okay


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Awwww, sweet baby! I hope by morning that she'll be feeling much better and that you get some rest tonight too.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone...

She had about 1 tsp of diluted apple juice.... Gracie is not a water fan. Never has been. But she is taking the diluted apple juice on a plastic spoon.... Just like her Mommy. I only want frozen apple juice with a plastic spoon when I'm feeling sick from meds.

Worried with the morphine derivative med she will get constipated... which she already has problems with. So will be pushing the diluted apple juice.

Have the xpen set up with pee pads... Hope she doesn't give me too much fight using them.

Off for the night 

Hope we get some sleep....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hope she feels better soon. How long will her paws have to be bandaged?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww, that poor sweet baby. Sleep's the best thing for her to heal. I love that Gus is being a perfect big brother checking on her. Try to get some sleep. It's like with babies -- you sleep when they sleep. Still sending prayers. Was thinking of the constipation too... wonder if a little pumpkin will help.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Awe, they look so vulnerable. Hope you will get some sleep.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww poor Gracie she looks so tired  its all for the best though, I wish her a speedy recovery. And Gus looks like such an awesome brother, concerned for his sweet sister . I feel so out of it because I haven't been on the forum much reading threads, so I had to check back on the previous ones about Gracie to catch up. Hugs and prayers<3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is mid-morn. in Greece & I wanted to check on Gracie---glad all went well! They really do a good job w/bandages in the US! 
You might give her the mjool dates (not sure how they spell it) for constipation---it always works for Kitzi w/his surgeries. 
Guss is doing a great job as the big brother! 
Sending you all peaceful sleep wishes for now!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww, Bless her heart. What a sweetie. Praying for a swift recovery for Gracie. Keeping her in my prayers. Get well soon Gracie Gus is looking out for you too!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor Grace, I hope the morning finds her feeling better. Gus is so sweet checking on his blittle sis.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm glad to hear she did well through surgery. Sweet little Gus checking on her!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww the poor little sweetie. I hope you feel better today little Gracie.:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking about little Gracie and hoping she'll be feeling better today. You're doing a great job taking care of her Tori. Please give her a gentle kiss for me.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Im glad she's ok and at home. 
How old is Grace? She looks so tiny. 
Hope she gets better super fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Saying a prayer that today finds Gracie feeling better and that you all had a good night's rest. Loved the picture of Gus looking over his little "Sister". He is such a good Brother.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope all went well with Gracie.......................


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending prayers that Grace is feeling good today.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Grace


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay... awake enough to write coherently LOL

She did great last night. I gave her the med (Buprenex?... preloaded syringes) at 10 pm. She sat herself up and put her paws on the rim of her basket around 10:30... So I put her in the xpen and she peed! Lots of pee! She leaked for a bit. 

But I'm so glad she didn't fuss over peeing inside on the pads (she hasn't in months). Need to run out and get more pads today since I only have a few left.

No poop yet. But it could take awhile. The Buprenex doesn't have the same GI symptoms, so it shouldn't constipate her.

I haven't tried to feed her yet. She wasn't interested last night and she is not a morning eater. But she has taken about 10ml of water (and water with juice) this morning. 

She slept next to me. Out of her basket. She wanted to snuggle. So I left the cleared space from the basket and she slept against my arm all night. Helped me sleep more because I could feel her breathing.

Can't wait for 10am. Can give her the second dose of meds and change her bandages (will wait for it to kick in).... The tape they used on top is really bothering her. Plus they are the last thing that smells like surgery. So I know she will be happy to have a new bandage.

She will have bandages on for 10-15 days. Will take her in to have them checked and hopefully sutures removed at 10 days. She may graduate to just a "band" around the site after that. But the vet said he likes to keep them completely covered until they are completely healed, because he has had too many dogs mess with them, or they get beat up from them running/just being dogs before they are fully healed and end up with infections, etc. So I'm guessing he will have me continue wrapping after the stitches are off.

She still does not want to put weight on her back legs. When she pottied she did, so I know she can. But then she quickly flopped on one side. I had to use wipes to clean her leg (fell in the pee  ).

This morning when I put her in there she hobbled about a foot then flopped over again. She's like a seal... She is putting most the weight on her front legs, which are the ones that had surgery.

Is that normal? Is it painful for them to put weight on the back legs? The muscles?

I'll ask them when they call this morning. Some of it might be the meds making her balance off? Her huge wrapped front paws give her more balance?

I think that's it... we are going very very slow.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds like the baby girl is going to do great. I hope she will eat a little for you today. Hugs.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am so glad that she is up this morning and able to do some potty business. The picture you posted her is sooo sweet. Sleepy little angel with Gus watching over her. Melts my heart. Keeping her in my prayers. Love you little Gracie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Good that she's peed now and is trying to walk. I can understand her not wanting to put much weight on her back legs... anyone had a hysterectomy can understand that (moi). She will poo eventually once she's eating a bit and moving,the moving will help motility so she will poo...
Extra hugs and nose kissies!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sometimes so slow---it took me a while to realize that the bandages had to do w/the dew claws & not the spay. I kept thinking. . . why does the vet want her bandaged there? Duhhhhh.
Do ask the vet about not using the back legs---that seems strange to me. 
It sounds like you are doing great---really. I know it will take time for recovery, but you are off to an excellent start! Bless you. I think it is good that she could sleep w/you.
Good for you Gracie for going on the pads! 
Keep us up-dated Tori, when you can & keep resting!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you Michelle, that helps to know


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Starting this thread here for updates on Grace.



:Flowers 2::Flowers 2::Flowers 2:

Awwww how can she look soo innocent and sooo sweet!! I know she is not feeling like herself, but I coudln't help to notice how Gus was on her side, looking over her as a good brother would........ she looks cradled up, cozy in that sweet bed of hers. I know she is in good hands, and under a care of wonderful loving fur-mommy and caring Gus!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I am sometimes so slow---it took me a while to realize that the bandages had to do w/the dew claws & not the spay. I kept thinking. . . why does the vet want her bandaged there? Duhhhhh.
> Do ask the vet about not using the back legs---that seems strange to me.
> It sounds like you are doing great---really. I know it will take time for recovery, but you are off to an excellent start! Bless you. I think it is good that she could sleep w/you.
> Good for you Gracie for going on the pads!
> Keep us up-dated Tori, when you can & keep resting!


I'm going to call them this morning.... Waiting for 10 am so I can do meds and change her bandages. I have a feeling the tape is going to leave an angry rash  But also want to make sure they look good.

So I want to be able to ask them about

1. Back legs

2. Eating - if I should do nutrical if she decides to not eat (wouldn't surprise me)

3. if there's a rash - if I should put anything on it.

Then we need to run out and get more pads...


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad Gracie has been drinking and able to pee. When Cici was spayed she didn't want to pee until the next day. I think their back legs may hurt, like using them to keep up the body it might put strain on the tummy area because Cici was the same way  she didn't want to move much or stand (besides peeing the next day) until 2-3 days later. But it's better to ask the vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad she is doing well, even though the recovery may be slow. Progress is progress.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad that Grace is home and doing well. Hope she'll be up and playing with big brother soon.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie had a hard time standing too, she actually curled her back up like a cat and just stared at me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi everyone 

Grace is hanging in there.

Changed her bandages... the suture sites look great. Took photos for reference.

Wrapping job wasn't great today, but good enough. My mom wasn't feeling well today so I didn't have her help.

Need to get baby socks for her back feet. They are long enough (my long legged girl) to reach the spay incision if she really wanted to scratch. Onesie for now but I will want her nails covered.

Got more pee pads... So she's good to go 

Resting. No eating. Drank a bit more. No pee since last night at 10:30... but she can hold it a long time.

The med isn't sedating her much so she's on the Bach's. Vet said he was conservative with her dose due to her liver. So that's okay.

Her back legs are because she is sore. As long as she uses them to potty, they aren't worried. She will start using them again when she is feeling better. For now be thankful she doesnt' want to move much LOL

They also said nutrical if she doesnt' eat... Grace isn't a good eater to begin with. So that is helpful.

I'm very tired. So time for a nap with my girl.

Gus is a little jealous...he's snubbing me. I offered to let him sleep in her basket but he acted like it was beneath him! He should get his own basket! LOL

Oh well


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad to hear that things are going well. Aww Tori "Poor Gus" LOL I love your dogs!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like things are going well. Have a good nap. :grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gussy is a caring brother...but he wants some attention too- LOL! I'm so glad Grace is doing well post-op. Little by little...and soon enough, she will be prancing around and singing  keep up the great work, mama/nurse Tori!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad all is going well with Gracie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- I swear that the spays and neuters are always harder on us than on our fluffs. With that said, however, just like people, each fluff responds differently. Lacie is one that will take a week to recover from any procedure (even a dental) where Tilly will be back to normal within a few hours.

With Grace's liver issues, it may take longer for the anethesis to leave her system. I'm sure that they also gave her IV fluids during the surgery -- hence the big pee pee last night.

If she's not drinking, I would get a bottle of Pediolite and syringe into her mouth from time to time to make certain she's getting electrolites. Also try the boiled chicken or Gerber's Baby Food Chicken Sticks if she isn't eating. 

And, FYI -- when Lacie was spayed (7 1/2 years ago), she wouldn't move for almost a week. I would have to pick her up (and she would whimper) and put her on her pee pad. She would stand and do her pee and eventually her poop (as time wore on) but would not walk or move. Just stand in one spot (where I had placed her) and look at me.

I'm just so excited that Grace is doing well enough that you could finally have her spayed. Sending lots of prayers and healing energy. (And, BTW, the pictures are just heartbreaking. You can see how much Gus cares about Grace, and also how out of it Grace was.)


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tori -- I swear that the spays and neuters are always harder on us than on our fluffs. With that said, however, just like people, each fluff responds differently. Lacie is one that will take a week to recover from any procedure (even a dental) where Tilly will be back to normal within a few hours.
> 
> With Grace's liver issues, it may take longer for the anethesis to leave her system. I'm sure that they also gave her IV fluids during the surgery -- hence the big pee pee last night.
> 
> ...


Lynn,

You are so sweet  Thank you for the long note!

Grace is probably a Lacie  .... She wants to be carried or sleeping in her basket.

I think the dew claws are actually not bothering her as much as the spay. I guess looking at the incision, it makes sense she wouldn't want to stand. On a big dog it wouldn't be a huge deal but on her, it's a big incision.

How much should she be drinking right now?

She takes about 10-12 mL (almost 1/2 oz) every few hours... but should I push more?

Did Nutrical and a small handful of baby puffs.

We have Pedialyte so I can always give her some of that... just not sure how much she should be drinking. She hasn't peed again. I'm sure she will any time now.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

*Grace photos - day after*

Hi aunties









Mommy changed my shirt and bandages. I don't smell anymore.









But I'm very sleepy.










Hoping she pees again... 

Not sure how much to get her to drink?

Not worried about eating... Nutrical until she is ready. She's so picky and her liver might be acting up from everything, they said...so she may not want to eat. But drinking is important.

She's doing well... Gets chilled easy. So trying to keep her in her basket or with someone for body warmth.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh look at those sweet pictures of Gracie and the update on her as well. I am sure that in no time flat that she will be back to her old self again and hope that her recuperation continues to go well for her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- she looks 100% better this afternoon. The pains meds and the residule from the anethesis is probably making her sleepy.

I would make sure that she gets about 1/2 cup liquids a day (minimum). And, of course, the more she drinks, the faster the meds will get completely flushed from her system.

Grace -- Awntie Lynn says it terribly hard being a "woman".


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She does look better... still has the goofy "drugged" look LOL.... But she does look much better. After the bandage change her color got better - the smell was making all of us sick.

Waiting for the pee.... She's done about 1/4 cup of water. She ate some zucchini tonight (loves zucchini), and more puffs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Grace hope you feel better


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh love seeing her a bit 'perkier' in the latest, update. Such a sweet, sweet little face! :wub:
Will be keeping the prayers going till she's fully recovered!! :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs to you and your sweetie!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Tori, She Is So Sweet.*
*These Babies Are To Little to suffer so much. This Medical Stuff Is Breaking My Heart. Iam Praying For Her-And Cant wait to see her all better. Take Care Of Yourself.*

*Tell Gus Yogi Said Hello*-Kiss Grace For Him*****


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

*Start of day 3*

Grace woke me up at 5am... Tried potty, nope. Tried water... a little. So thirsty maybe? Who knows. Maybe Gus had her wake me up because I put him out 

She did pee last night. But she refused to pee in her pen. Sat there with her seal legs crying at me... So I bundled her up and carried her out into the cold...she peed.

I *have* to get her a coat today if she's going to be peeing outside. Wish she would do the pads... but I don't want her holding it either.

She's itchy. Not her sutures... but the back leg where they did the IV, and a few razor burn marks on her front legs  She's been wearing her cone, but can get to her back feet with it. Gus was the same. She's so long that she can actually get her back feet INTO her cone :HistericalSmiley:

So I will be getting some tiny baby socks today... Can't let her lick that IV poke. It will cause a sore.

She's being a trooper but I think today is going to be hard. Just a feeling... She is wanting to be up against me or on me every second.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending Grace prayers and hugs to feel herself real soon!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you Barbara 

I'm going to be measuring her water intake more closely today....


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hang in there Tori liver babies are hard to recover Becky its day 8 and still feels awful no eating nothing im force feeding and force giving her pediasure and pedialyte !!!!! love you TORI oxoxoxxoxoxo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you Anna!

I'm still praying for Becky.... she will get there. Her surgery was much more invasive than Grace's. Hugs and love for you and Becky.



Grace ate a few green beans this morning.... all she wants - green beans and zucchini. Will ask to talk to our vet today (not the surgeon) to ask about suggestions... might just do the nutrical to supplement for now until she starts eating more.

She is walking better today. I think the anesthesia is worn off. Her back legs shake a lot when she stands tho. But she did a whole lap around her xpen  So that is progress.

She's also much more vocal! Whining (dying goose call) more ... which is good. Luckily she is use to lazy days so laying in bed all day isn't a new things for her.

Will do her meds and feet at 10 and 1030 again.

I'm worried about the razor burns. They are the only thing that looks ugly. The incisions look great! Not red at all (which is good). Using the Animax on her feet like the vet told me to...

But the razor burns are so RED... will dab some animax on them. Wouldn't that suck? She is doing so great but ends up back for razor burn infections? Will ask about that too when I call. I've never had razor burn on my dogs....


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

she smells.... anal glandy (gross, I know).... 

Does this mean she will poop today?

Or do I ask the vet if something is wrong?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - she looks so much better. What a relief seeing those photos. She's still pretty newly out of surgery. When Tyler had his neuter (which was more like a spay for the undescended testicles that were in his abdomen and he had 8 teeth pulled) he ended up staying overnight at the vet and the next day he was feeling pretty crappy. He then started feeling a little better the third and fourth day. The anal glands could mean she's ready to poop or else if anything really scared her sometimes they secrete some. I would just ask the vet. Can you give her some little pieces of boiled chicken to go with the veggies? The razor burn - I'd tell the vet about it. Don't know if you can use neosporin or any kind of hydrocortisone to help but wouldn't do it until I asked the vet. Makes total sense that she's be clingy. Just try to go with it and she'll keep improving.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe you could mix some lavender oil with coconut oil (not the fractioned one, the raw). Lavender is good for burns. In the book I have "Essential Oils for Animals" they use Aloe Vera Gel for sunburn. For 100 ml Aloe gel they add 5 drops of Lavender and 5 ml St John's wort oil. If you have coconut oil at home I would just add lavender to it and apply to the razor burn. Maybe also add a drop of tea tree.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

The photos of Gracie on the previous page are soooooo sweet!

I'm a bit puzzled by the razor burns. I've had animals all my life, many have been shaved for surgery, and I have never heard of any having razor burns. I find that very puzzling and just a bit disturbing. Why don't you take a photo of the burns, call your vet to find out his/her email address, and email the photo of the burns to the vet asking what s/he thinks about it. That way you can get their opinion without having to haul poor Gracie out into the cold and to their office.

I've taken photos in to the vet more than once for one thing or another (much easier when the patient is a 1200 lb. horse) and I've had them say "Why don't more people do this?!" Sometimes they don't need to see the whole animal, a quick pic will do. Our horse vet who is an hour away asked us to email pics every few days of a horse who she had treated for an eye infection. She was able to make sure everything was healing as it should be yet we didn't have to spend half a day hauling the horse to her clinic every couple of days.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Maybe you could mix some lavender oil with coconut oil (not the fractioned one, the raw). Lavender is good for burns. In the book I have "Essential Oils for Animals" they use Aloe Vera Gel for sunburn. For 100 ml Aloe gel they add 5 drops of Lavender and 5 ml St John's wort oil. If you have coconut oil at home I would just add lavender to it and apply to the razor burn. Maybe also add a drop of tea tree.


Thank you! I have these things  Well, not the St John's...but I can do lavender and tea tree oil in aloe with the coconut...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, I cannot believe that the razor burns are that bad....maybe you ask the vet if you can put some Bacitracin on them. Poor Gracie.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

*update - day 3*

I think today is her "worse" day... She seemed more awake yesterday. Slept a lot but was awake. Sleeping more today, laying quietly today.










Her nice blankie is in the wash... Smelled LOL

Changed her bandages and the incisions look great! Her spay incision looks wonderful, too. No redness, no discharge :thumbsup: Our Elastikon comes in tomorrow (brown stretchy fabric tape - you use it on the bottom of the bandages). Which is good because she has demanded to go potty outside, refusing the pads.

The razor burns... I think the tech who they let do it was not experienced with little dogs. Because she has a lot of nicks almost  It's sad... One in her groin area worries me. I have taken photos  Every day I take one of each incision area, and I've taken them of the burns too... The lower one is definitely redder and oozy today.

They said to use the antibacterial cream I'm using on her feet. Will use it on her groin one, and I have the coconut oil, aloe, and essential oils - so I will use those on the others.

Also said it takes a few days for them to want to eat. So I will continue with Nutrical to keep her sugars up.

So we are just hanging in.... I won't be too concerned as long as her incisions look good. She did better with the bandage changing today


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What an adorable pic......it makes me want to reach out and kiss and hold her. She is so cute!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks better today, than she did. Wow razor burns someone didnt' know what they were doing,I'd make them give her some cooling ,soothing creme at their expense...
I'll check in later, had a 3:30 am ER visit, pneumonia, got home about 6am,resting...
Had to check in on our Gracie though and Becksters.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tori, Glad for this up-date. With Each&Every day She will get stronger.*
*You Just Stay Strong. ill keep praying and reading all your updates.*
*Soft Kisses to Grace from us---Nickee&Yogi!*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Michelle, you are so sweet..... I hope you are ok? You have pneumonia? Flu season is not good this year 

If I have to take her in for the burns I will be asking for no charge if she needs meds... because it is a hack job. They shaved her belly before (ultrasound) while she was AWAKE - which is no easy task, lemmie tell you! And they didn't get one mark on her! It was a perfect belly.

Her legs I expected 1 or 2 small marks but not her belly. I will have to post a photo. It is shocking. Her legs are all marked up and she has the razor burn bumps all down her belly and then the one area on her groin is sad.

But letting it go... will focus on her healing. If we have to go in, I will take all my photos and make sure they know this was their booboo


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

OK, we're all adults here so I'll share my secret for keeping bandages/casts on small doggies and kitties legs/paws clean when they have to go out and go potty.

Condoms. There. I said it.

Years ago I had a kitty go through the fan belt of my truck and she almost lost her leg. Long story short, she came home with a cast on her leg for the next couple of months. One trip into the litter box and the cast was BLEH! and I didn't want her walking all over my beige carpets for the next couple months with such a yucky cast.

After much thought, I went to the drugstore and bought a box of condoms. They were cheap, slipped up easily over the cast, stayed on well, and I only had to change them every couple of days, plus could wipe them off with a damp paper towel without getting the actual bandage wet when she exited the litter box.

Just get the plain cheapy kind, nothing fancy. I won't tell the rest of the story of how when I was standing at the drug store condom rack trying to figure out whether they would work and what kind to buy, a guy from church who I had dated a couple times walked up to me... **one of life's more embarassing moments**


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

IvysMom said:


> OK, we're all adults here so I'll share my secret for keeping bandages/casts on small doggies and kitties legs/paws clean when they have to go out and go potty.
> 
> Condoms. There. I said it.
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: Funny, too funny! Even funnier if you tell them "it's for your dog"...:HistericalSmiley:
I keep thinking of that episode of "Golden Girls" where they were going on a cruise with their gentleman friends and went to a drug store to buy "love socks" and the store clerk had to to a price check on condoms over the PA system...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> OK, we're all adults here so I'll share my secret for keeping bandages/casts on small doggies and kitties legs/paws clean when they have to go out and go potty.
> 
> Condoms. There. I said it.
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

I can't imagine the looks I'd get with Gracie walking around with condoms on her legs :HistericalSmiley:

So funny! But I bet they do work...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I can't imagine the looks I'd get with Gracie walking around with condoms on her legs :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> So funny! But I bet they do work...




Wait til you tell them you're buying them for your dog!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee Tori, so sorry about the razor burns. They have to hurt, I've had them myself. Hopefully the cream will do the trick .


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

*razor burns on leg*

So the aloe and oils calmed her burns down a little... At least the area around them isn't so red now.

After taking the photo I re-wrapped her leg (she was so good! Just laid there) so that the gauze is covering more of the wounds. That has seemed to help calm her down. I put more aloe and oil on them before wrapping.

She won't let me do a photo of her tummy. Will have to get help from my mom. This is just one leg (both sides). Sadly these are the "good" burns on this leg. The others are down lower (covered)... The other leg has marks too but less. This one is just so sad... most of the sore spots are right where the bend is 

















Her incisions are SO GOOD - and before when she was shaved (months ago) no marks. So I know someone different did her this time...and not a good job at all 

Even if she hadn't had her legs done, her belly is horrible. I'd have no complaints with the surgery if this hadn't happened...


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> So the aloe and oils calmed her burns down a little... At least the area around them isn't so red now.
> 
> After taking the photo I re-wrapped her leg (she was so good! Just laid there) so that the gauze is covering more of the wounds. That has seemed to help calm her down. I put more aloe and oil on them before wrapping.
> 
> ...


Poor baby girl! That looks so painful! I've had razor burn before, ouch! Feel better Gracie Lou Who! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I think it is important for the vet to see this. S/he is ultimately responsible for the animal's care and needs to know that someone on his staff caused harm to a pet. There is really no excuse for this. To me, it looks as if someone was in a hurry and didn't care enough to be careful. If it were me, I would march in there with printed copies of the photos, ask to see whoever it was who shaved her AND the vet. It would be a favor to all the other little ones who need surgery in the future, to help assure that this will never happen again.

Poor little Gracie didn't need this on top of everything else.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> I think it is important for the vet to see this. S/he is ultimately responsible for the animal's care and needs to know that someone on his staff caused harm to a pet. There is really no excuse for this. To me, it looks as if someone was in a hurry and didn't care enough to be careful. If it were me, I would march in there with printed copies of the photos, ask to see whoever it was who shaved her AND the vet. It would be a favor to all the other little ones who need surgery in the future, to help assure that this will never happen again.
> 
> Poor little Gracie didn't need this on top of everything else.


That's a good idea.

The vet is far away... I think I'm going to email them to our regular vet, and then take copies in if we have to go in, or at her check-up. But that's a good idea.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

What with being back at work, I'm playing catch up on all the threads so am just now reading about Gracie! I'm so very happy to see she is back at home and I hope sleeping beauty has a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tori, although I have not been online much, you and darling Grace have been in my prayers and thoughts.

I love the picture of Gus watching over his little sister ... so precious!:wub::wub:

First of all, you are such a wonderful and loving Mommy to Grace and Gus. Gracie is receiving the best of care from you. 

I have a thought about the pee pads. I wonder if you placed a pee pad outside of her basket or xpen if she would then use it. My feeling is that she might feel uncomfortable trying to pee so close to where she is resting or sleeping. Please forgive me if I misread where the pee pad was placed. I personally feel it's great if they have the choice of peeing and pooping inside on pads ... especially if the fluff babies are not feeling well or if it is cold outside.

As for the razor burns ... I think your doctor needs to see and know about this as soon as possible. You will, hopefully, be helping other fluff babies so this does not happen to them. I was surprised to see so many razor burns on Grace.

Thank you for the pictures of Grace. She looks so very sweet. I'd love to give her (and, Gus) a lot of gentle hugs and kisses. Love and hugs to you, darling Tori. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maltese2bemommy (Jan 10, 2013)

Aww that poor baby


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tori, although I have not been online much, you and darling Grace have been in my prayers and thoughts.
> 
> I love the picture of Gus watching over his little sister ... so precious!:wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Marie,

You are so sweet 

I will try putting the pads somewhere else... maybe the bathroom floor... The problem is she needs to stay contained or she won't use them. But it makes total sense.

I'd prefer her going inside right now, too. I don't want dust on her incision (spay).

I emailed Dr. Julie. I need to get photos printed... we don't see them for 10 days. It's almost an hour drive there, than an hour back. so maybe I will mail the photos? I might take her in to see Dr. Julie - she could give me a cooling salve. And I could give them to them then.... 

Every time I change her bandages I find more places she was nicked. And it makes me want to cry  

The incisions are so beautiful...and they don't bother her. But she gets really bothered by the burns. If they rub on something... If they ooze. she gets all restless. The aloe is seeming to help.

The only thing I can see them saying is I asked them to shave her leg all the way. Usually they only shave a patch of hair near the dew claw (like a 1x2 inch patch).... I asked to have it shaved to keep it clean and to prevent matting (wrapping it would have caused her hair to mat all around it). I don't know.... I will bring it up, still.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- that looks much worse than I thought it would. I would definitely send the pics to your Vet.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I sent them to Dr. Julie. She will show them to the staff (even tho it isn't really her area).... 

She said to use Emu oil on it - since Emu oil is used for burn victims and psoriasis patients. It will speed up the healing and help soothe. If it doesn't help by Friday to call and get in to see her.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OUCH! poor Gracie!!! You can also try zinc oxide to help the burns heal and provide a barrier against the chafing; maybe alternate with the Emu oil? The razor burn isn't deep but it HURTS like nobody's business. Glad you let Dr. Julie know already... :hugs: to grace


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little dear.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Tori--Iam Shaking--No Idea that was like that. Everyone is right--Hopefully you letting them know-that person should never be allowed to do this to another babie. Gee! I Feel so bad for her.--I dont know much tori--but did she have to have dew claws done--i dont know what the means-leta lone if Yogi has them. My Prayers for Baby Girl Gracie**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Marisa  I will remember that  See if I have any.

Nickee - She needed them removed. Her dew claws grew in a spiral toward her leg. Every time they were clipped, they spiraled in more. They were to the point of leaving red marks on her leg, she was starting to lick them.

Not all dogs need them removed. But both or regular vet and the surgeon said they should come off.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, I feel angry looking at tbose razor burns.... I can imagine how you feel. Email then to the vets office so they see the pics. That has to hurt her a lot. Thank goodness your the great Mommy you are a d take care of things ASAP. Hugs to you Gracie and Gus. Praying she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for posting pictures of the razor burns. I was wondering if they had actually cut the skin or not. I'm wondering if Gracie either has sensitive skin or if she is actually allergic to something in the bandages she had there that caused it instead of a razor causing that. Whatever it is, I hope it's not bothering her too much now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, looking at those razor burns made me hurt for Grace. Some of those look like gouges...that staff needs a lesson in how to use a clipper correctly. Bless her little heart. As if she didn't already have enough to deal with!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also wonder if all of this is razor burn? It hardly seems likely, but then again I am not seeing it in person. I hope you find out what is going on Tori!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Tori, that looks awful. Poor little Gracie.
I have never seen this happen before. Not fair for sweet Grace.
I hope it heals soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd say the worst ones are scrapes... Like the corner of the blade? Not sure how they made them...but they are definitely razor created. The one bad spot on her groin looks like they removed a piece of skin (got it caught?) - it's right in the fold, but it's open... like a sore. That one I can't bandage  

she's resting better now that we wrapped them up with the emu oil and aloe. Helps that things aren't constantly rubbing.


Update for today: She is okay. Getting some life back but I think the anesthesia off means more pain. So she is not moving much. Trying to keep up with the Bach's, that seems to really help.

She pooped! Yay! LOL 

I'd say she's doing great  Now it's just keeping her quiet until the stitches come out. And keeping an eye on those razor injuries.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So glad you see improvement....and poop...yippee. You are really a great Mommy and Gus and Grace are lucky to have you. I can't wait to hear that she is up and around again, just being herself.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Found You!!! Didnt know i had to go to last page--You Need a new One for a dummy like me. Glad to read the up-date- That Dear Little girl Has Been Thru To Much. Praying for her everyday.*
*Ill Keep Watching your Posts. Tell Guss Hi From Us--Nickee in Pa**
*Yogi Has Been Cold This Week-Staying in Blankies Alot.*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, i was thinking about you and hope all is well with you and Grace.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Barbara,

You are very sweet 

The anesthesia definitely wore off completely today.

She is alert and awake... but also in some pain. Had some moments where she got very cold and shaky... Needed to lay quietly on Mommy for awhile. Then it passed.

May need to ask for more meds Saturday. Will see how she does. She isn't itchy. But sits and trembles when the meds are wearing off. In one of those stretches now.... 

I've learned a lot the last few days. I can tell how she is feeling by the color of her nose. It gets pale and cold when she is in pain. 

But overall a good day  She ate baby puffs, animal crackers (the low sugar ones), peanut butter, and yogurt today. Didn't want any veggies. So definitely my picky girl right now. Hoping as she feels better that goes away again.

Here she was today... 








Had to sew the sleeves of a long sleeved onesie to help hold her bandages up... She's moving more now, so they like to pop off when she moves her legs while sleeping (if she pulls them out from under her), even with the tape they were slipping lower and lower. So this helps keep them on  Works great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - I'm so glad that Gracie's getting back to enjoying life a bit and is more with it. And pooped
I cringed when I saw the razor burns. Someone really has to answer for that. There's no excuse for inflicting that on a pet -- whomever oversaw the surgery has to really be held responsible -- at least so that he or she will show it to staff and warn them of it and how to properly shave a pet. 
Glad the emu oil and aloe is being used.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Tori,
Just read all the threads, I am so glad Grace is doing better. Those are definately razor related injuries and the reason the ones in the groin area are worse is because her skin is so much thinner in that area. If you can go to the thrift store or ask someone who has old baby clothes, the baby PJs work great and fit like the onesies but have legs. Just trim off the footies and put it on her so it snaps up the back. They are nice too because you can put her little tail out of the hole between the snaps. :thumbsup: I had a schnauzer that if her tail was not out she would fall over and act like she couldn't walk. We figured it out... that it was because her nub of a tail was inside her PJs:HistericalSmiley:. Maybe take all of your receipts to the Vets office that you had to spen d on Over the counter meds for her razor burns and they can credit your account, give you a refund and make sure it does'nt happen to anyone elses baby. Will keep yall in our prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad she's more alert, she looks so beautiful! So glad she went poo only a fluff lover can find good news in poo ..Lol


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my god! I'm only seeing this now. Those burns made me SO angry. Tori, you're doing an amazing job being calm and rational about this. I would have made someone cry!

Glad to hear Grace is doing better. She looks so cute! Hope she is all better real soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Welcome home Gracie!*

Hi Tori and all

I've finally find some time to catch up on things. I'm so happy and glad Gracie is home with Mommy. 

Sorry about the burns. My wife hate it when Biscuit get poke by new trainees and inexperience medical technicians. I hope that Gracie would get better soon.

Uh, I wonder what it would be like if a man go buy condom and said it's for his dog! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley::smrofl: Probably would think it's the best excuse one can make! Nice tips! I'll have to pass it on to my wife in case Biscuit ever needs one.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, so happy to hear Grace is doing better. She looks more alert and with each day she will get better and. better. She has a great Mommy to care for her. Hope your feeling good too. Hugs to you, Grace and Gus.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

*Day 5 update*

Today is a not so good day. We might need more pain meds... will see.

Got up, took her out to pee... she didn't walk around like yesterday. Peed and looked at me to carry her. 

She was restless last night. Just wants to sleep on me this morning. She's shaking a lot... pain type shaking.

They did the cold laser therapy, but I've had that before and it does wear off after a few days. Wondering if that is what is happening.

Thinking for a fluff like Grace up and down days is normal?

With her pickiness I do worry her liver is not feeling great. She has been burpy and refluxing. Vets and I sort of expected this, which is why we did it with such good numbers.

Just know today is starting out as a not so good one...


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll keep her in my prayers, poor little soul. Get well soon Grace!!!


----------

